# Beyond Tiny Orchid



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I just got this. Yes thats a penny and yes the orchid foliage is almost full size.

*Bulbophyllum malleolabrum*









Can you even see the orchid?? :shock:


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

That's very cool.

Paid it's weight in gold?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

stchupa said:


> That's very cool.
> 
> Paid it's weight in gold?


I paid its weight in Dischidia cuttings. :wink:


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Is that 'clump' all you have to propagate from?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

sweet.............i want one

BTW did anything show up that you have extra off that would fit my plans?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That *clump* (haha) is all I got. Man its small.... So in like 2009 I should have a few available. :lol: 

Sheridan, I didn't get much of anything b/c most of what I got was packaged incorrectly and arrived as brown mush...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

That's spectacular! :shock:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow!!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Well grown, I like the moss. If I can grow moss like that, I know I'm doing well.

That is the kind of orchid that collectors pay a lot of money for, and non collectors say "What? You want $40 for that? Are you high?". That is ok, they'd kill it anyway.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments. He did tell me how much it would have cost for this particular Bulbo and it was somewhere around $25 for that size clump. Not TOO bad considering its supposed to kinda hard to obtain. Too bad I got the last he had too...  

That moss has taken well to the terrarium. I spray it a bit every other day or so and its getting some bright light. I've never used any fertilizers just straight rain water. These are in my 35 hex so I would like to put frogs it someday.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

WHOAH! :shock: 

Thats insanely tiny dude!

Too bad about the rest of the shipment 



Todd


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow! That is very cool. Good score!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Antone...

If it aint in the Internet Orchid Encyclopedia, then it dont exist... :shock: 

Besides I dont see anything but a ball of moss :wink: 

http://www.orchidspecies.com/indexbulb.htm

S


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

:shock: Wow, thats tiny,... tiny tiny .....tiny!!!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> Antone...
> 
> If it aint in the Internet Orchid Encyclopedia, then it dont exist... :shock:
> 
> ...


Haha. I've noticed he has a couple that I can't find listed. I wonder if its just something so obscure, it hasn't been properly described or if it goes by another name.

The truth is, there is pretty much just a ball of moss there. Hahaha. But that TINY little plant thingy is some sort of orchid... :wink:


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I wonder if it being so small will grow fast. If not, think if you are running around in a rainforest you could with your fingertip crush something that took years to grow. 

Also, I wonder how big the flower is?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> I wonder if it being so small will grow fast. If not, think if you are running around in a rainforest you could with your fingertip crush something that took years to grow.
> 
> Also, I wonder how big the flower is?


Yeah thats good point. The guy I got it from said that you'd be lucky to find it in the wild. I guess he got it from someone else himself.

Here is a picture of it...


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh... I think I have that. Or something really similar to it. Now I'm going to have to find it (somewhere...) and read the tag. *grin* It is growing ok, but I've never bloomed it. Leaves look really familiar though.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I thought I had it already too until I saw it in person. The foliage looks a lot like Bulbo alagense small form however the flower doesn't at all. I just hope it takes hold and grows for me.

I also got Bulbo monoliforme from him too which looks similar to Bulbo minutissimum but they are different.

*Bulbo minutissimum*









*Bulbo monoliforme*


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh wow, I'm green with envy! My smallest orchid is _Bulbophyllum comberi_.  There's an orchid exhibition in Helsinki this weekend, but I bet there won't be any tiny ones for sale.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry to hear about most of the shipment but that lil Bulbo is seriously cool. makes my small Bulbo's look huge. only thing i have of comparible size would be Utricularia aureomaculata(not an orchid) though its a weed and soom forms a carpet of leaves in a 4 inch pot.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Those are sure cool plants, Antone.

Here I am, free associating again, but I hope this is sufficiently on-topic for this thread. I was reminded of some pics I got in Costa Rica in 2003 of the biggest and smallest orchids I saw while there. Unfortunately I have no idea what their names are! (Also unfortunately, I just took pics of my film prints for the following, so they're not of very good quality...)

Anyway, our guide at Monteverde pointed out this diminutive epiphytic orchid on a tree trunk. Here's a shot of the print, followed by a shot of the print through a magnifying glass (orchid is right above my first two fingers):



















And here are a couple of shots of my son (6' 2") standing in front of a terrestrial orchid that was growing in several places in the grounds of our hotel:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pictures Diane. I wish I had been into plants when I went to Costa Rica. Back then, I was only into frogs. I probably missed out on a lot b/c of that...  

That smaller orchid is very neat. I love small foliage plants. I don't know what it is but they just grab my attention.

If you ever find out what it is, let us know. Thanks for sharing.


----------

